# Speciesism(e)



## eno2

Ethics term
Ethische term
Lelijk en moeilijk woord.
Meer bekend waarschijnlijk bij vegans.

Speciesisme staat nog niet in DVD.
Ik protesteer.
Is dat een terecht protest?
Ook op Woorden.org en encyclo.nl zijn< geen resultaten gevonden voor `speciesisme`>.

Wkipedia heeft het wel
Speciesisme - Wikipedia



> *Speciesisme* is een term om te verwijzen naar het discrimineren tussen wezens op basis van hun soort. In de praktijk komt het vaak neer op het discrimineren van andere diersoorten door de mens. Het woord - een isme, met als eerste component het Latijnse woord _species_ dat (dier)soort betekent - is gevormd naar analogie met woorden als seksisme (discriminatie naar geslacht) en racisme (discriminatie naar ras). De term werd bedacht door Richard Ryder en is bekender geworden door filosofen als Peter Singer.


Ook de Cambridge heeft speciesism nog niet.


----------



## Red Arrow

Je spreekt het uit met de e zoals in "bed". Idem voor species.


----------



## eno2

Ik heb mijn foute opmerking verwijderd over orthografie. 
Uitspraak: ik zeg 
/spesi/


----------



## Red Arrow

Het woord species wordt al gebruikt in de wetenschap en is zowel enkelvoud als meervoud. Ik weet ook niet waarom het niet speciës is. Volgens mij komen er nooit trema's op Latijnse woorden.

/spesjɛs/
Vlaanderen [spes(i)jɛs]
Nederland [speiʃɛs]

Het rijmt dus op Hercules / Herakles, Damocles en Socrates.

Speciesisme klinkt als species + isme. (de eerste s is geen z-klank) Zo sprak mijn prof filosofie het toch uit.

Ik weet niet waarom het niet in het woordenboek staat. Misschien omdat het woord nooit echt is aangeslagen onder de massa. Ik weet niet wat de vereisten zijn voor het opnemen van een filosofisch (ethisch) woord.


----------



## Red Arrow

Vergelijk het met Italianen ("Italjanen") en speciaal ("spesjaal").


----------



## eno2

Bedoel je dat ik spesjiesisme kan zeggen? Met j? Daar kies ik dan voor. 
In plaats van species + isme.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Bedoel je dat ik spesjiesisme kan zeggen?


Nee, "specijesisme". Je hebt de "j" en de "i" verwisseld van plaats.


----------



## eno2

Oeps. Wat een woord. En daar ben ik dan, in zekere mate, een aanhanger van (/anti- specijesisme/).


----------



## eno2

IK moet even terug komen op #3 en #4

Van Dale geeft de fonetische uitspraak van <species>, van <specie> , die ik geciteerd heb. Ik neem die nu over. Ze elimineert ook mijn ie-ië schrijfwijzeprobleem.

De mogelijkheden in #4 zijn interessant maar ik neem ze enkel ter kennisname.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Van Dale geeft de fonetische uitspraak van <species>, van <specie> , die ik geciteerd heb. Ik neem die nu over. *Ze elimineert ook mijn ie-ië schrijfwijzeprobleem.*



De juiste schrijfwijze is wel


> speciësisme
> spe·ci·e·sis·mezelfstandig naamwoord • het • g.mv. 1 discriminatie naar soort, m.n. onterecht geachte bevoordeling van de mens boven de dieren


 DVD online

maar die veroorzaakte juist uistpraakproblemen als speciejeesisme.

Niettemin:

Overal waar ik speciesisme schreef, moet het speciëcisme zijn.

"Nog zo handig dat DVD er geen uitspraak bij geeft", zei hij ironisch...


----------

